# Hard drive errors

## placeholder

For some reason, the kernel seems to panic and remount all drives read-only when attempting to read/write to the hdb4 partition. I have tried many times to get it working fine again via reformat, but even that fails.

However, from the Gentoo Live CD the partition can be read to and written to just fine, and it also detects my hard drive's size just fine, whereas when booting from the HDD, it detects it at half of it's size.

I've been having this problem for about a month or so, and I really would like to get it fixed. The people on LinuxQuestions.org were no help, so I figured I'd ask people on the board of my distro. lol Any ideas?

PS: I've tried the following things -

1) ide=nodma kernel option

2) putting hard disk in other computer

3) changing IDEA cables

4) Used many different kernels and recompiled current one many times.

Really, number one was the only one that really would be a possible solution, since 2 and 3 are voided by the fact it works from the Live CD flawlessly. So, any other ideas on how to get the system to re-read the partition table or anything?

PPS: If it helps, here be my system specs.

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2800+

Mobo: MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR

RAM: 768mb DDR

CD-RW: TDK 52x CD-RW drive

HDD: Seagate Baracuda - 60gb

GPU: Aopen GF3 Ti200

NIC(s): Netgear WG311T & Netgear FA311

----------

## flybynite

We need more info to help.  Start with the dmesg output, /etc/fstab, and the exact errors that tell you the half size problem.

----------

## placeholder

Dmesg output:

rupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *1 :Cool: 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:01[A] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:00:02[C] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[A] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[B] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[C] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:0)

00:01:06[D] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D1

 11 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    D9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    E1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9-> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xdc000000, mapped to 0xf080c000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c1c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc205, set palette = c00cc28a

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

scx200: NatSemi SCx200 Driver

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 21830 bytes, found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hdb: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TDK CDRW5200B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB)

        native  capacity is 117231408 sectors (60022 MB)

hdb: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65531/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TDK       Model: CDRW5200B         Rev: 67U2

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

libata version 1.01 loaded.

sata_promise version 0.91

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF19E2200 ctl 0xF19E2238 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF19E2280 ctl 0xF19E22B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

ata1: thread exiting

scsi1 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

ata2: thread exiting

scsi2 : sata_promise

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e7002000-e70027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 21, pci mem f19ec000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000010dc0042ddc4]

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: USB HC TakeOver failed!

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: can't reset

drivers/usb/core/hcd-pci.c: init 0000:00:02.0 fail, -1

ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, pci mem f19ee000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  2784.000 MB/sec

   8regs_prefetch:  2860.000 MB/sec

   32regs    :  2132.000 MB/sec

   32regs_prefetch:  2012.000 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  2520.000 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  5532.000 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  7408.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (2520.000 MB/sec)

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 5.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 6

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer� 1.0A] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xf1a62000, 00:02:e3:0c:13:36, IRQ 17.

eth0: autonegotiation did not complete in 4000 usec.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.6.11

wlan: 0.7.3.1 BETA

ath_pci: 0.8.5.2 BETA

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:09:5b:c2:98:97

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xe5020000, irq=19

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 71700 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan

Half-size error:

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4111.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 33.8 GB, 33820286976 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4111 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2               6        1222     9775552+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3            1223        1284      498015   83  Linux

/dev/hdb4            1285        7297    48299422+  83  Linux

(reads correctly at 60gb from Live CD)

Fstab:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.12 2003/03/11 02:50:53 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb2               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hdb4               /home/programs  ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hdb3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

none                    /mnt/cdrom      supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/sr0,ro 0 0

none                    /mnt/floppy     supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/fd0    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

As much as I've learned about Linux, I'll see if I can use any of that knowledge and look at the dmesg output myself. I send a big thanks to all that help again.

----------

## placeholder

*Smackatop*

----------

## placeholder

Anyone else? Please?

----------

## jokernel

I think your problem is:

 *Quote:*   

> hdb: Host Protected Area detected. 
> 
> current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) 
> 
> native capacity is 117231408 sectors (60022 MB)

 

Try

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE

when configuring your kernel. (or something similar)

----------

## placeholder

I changed the line in the config file and enabled that and am recompiling my kernel as we speak. If this works, you're a genious and I thankyou a lot.  :Smile:  If not, that's okay because I'm sure there's hope out there somewhere in the form of something else. lol

----------

## placeholder

It works perfectly now, and reads the drive 100% correctly. Thanks a lot for helping me resolve this problem, because it was a major problem for a long time and to finally have it resolved feels almost too good to be true. I guess that kernel option just somehow got taken out when I upgraded to 2.6.4 perhaps since I didn't have /boot mounted at the time of configuring for the defaults to be selected and such. Either way, it's fixed so thanks a ton.

----------

## jokernel

 :Smile: 

----------

## placeholder

After reading the description of it in menuconfig, it made a ton of sense as to why I needed it. It also explains why my Western Digital can't even boot in the system. Thanks again.  :Wink: 

----------

## mamuma

I have the same problem

I can't find CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE in kernel >2.6.5

some help?

----------

